# Okami plans om "smashing" Silva



## MMAddicted (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck with that Yushin. IMO it's not happening, no way jose!

http://www.addictedmma.com/story-News_3262_Yushin-Okami-I-Will-Smash-Anderson-Silva-.php


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Well Okami is a good wrestler. I can see him taking Silva down a few times. Silva will probably either submit Okami or knock him out.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This fight will show if Silva has patched up the holes he had in his game in the Sonnen fight.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

IMO Silva has improved more since their last fight than Okami has.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Okami's sub defence is excellent. He has never been tapped in an MMA Fight. I doubt Silva will catch him off his back. Here is a video demonstrating Okami's sub defence, it is his match against Maia from ADCC 2007. If a Mod could embed that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, Yushin's got serious jitz for a wrestler. He took Maia's back in a straight BJJ match and almost mounted him.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Wow, Yushin's got serious jitz for a wrestler. He took Maia's back in a straight BJJ match and almost mounted him.


He really does. Most wrestlers would be happy to try and get a take down, make a few lame attempts at a pass and see what happens. Okami went all out trying to pass, risked getting leg locked, was desperatly trying to get side control, was even looking for a guillotine from top before he tried to take the back. I am not even an Okami fan but I appreciate him a lot for how he performed in this match. Whilst Maia won in terms of BJJ scoring, if that had been an MMA fight, Okami would have been seen to win the grappling.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This fight will show if Silva has patched up the holes he had in his game in the Sonnen fight.


Imo impossible to do in such a short period of time.



leifdawg said:


> IMO Silva has improved more since their last fight than Okami has.


I think it's the other way around actually. Okami is a well rounded beast these days, while Silva is still primaraly a striker only.



Brydon said:


> Okami's sub defence is excellent. He has never been tapped in an MMA Fight. I doubt Silva will catch him off his back. Here is a video demonstrating Okami's sub defence, it is his match against Maia from ADCC 2007. If a Mod could embed that would be much appreciated.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfrFVhQe2Pg


I've seen that match before and it really shows his skills. And that was 07, only 1 year after the DQ victory over Anderson. 


I have to give Okami the edge in this fight and I would only bet on him here. He just has everything you need to defeat a guy like Silva.

Hell, I call him to be the man to defeat the Spider!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i say if it makes it past one round okami wins but i can a flash KO for silva if he comes in with belfort mentality


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Okami got embarrassed in the last fight and he will get embarrassed again.

His defensive wrestling is much better than his offensive wrestling. It isn't good enough to be a decent wrestler with good sub defense to beat Andy. 

Okami is far too tentative in his fighting style, he isn't going to be shooting in straight away like Sonnen. I think he'll allow Silva to find his rhythm and get picked apart.

He does have a chance, but I think it's quite a small one. His offensive wrestling isn't quite good enough and he isn't aggressive enough to really put Andy in trouble.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Okami got embarrassed in the last fight and he will get embarrassed again.
> 
> His defensive wrestling is much better than his offensive wrestling. It isn't good enough to be a decent wrestler with good sub defense to beat Andy.
> 
> ...


You don't have to be Chael Sonnen to do that to Silva. You can take him down everywhere, especially in the clinch too. 
Okami is a monster in the clinch and if Chael's Boxing is good enough to close the distance.. Yushin can as well. 
He also has a great chin and can take some shots just like Chael. 

Also he is not really that slow either.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This fight will show if Silva has patched up the holes he had in his game in the Sonnen fight.


Those holes have been around before the Sonnen fight, they were just highlighted there. Lutter took Silva down and had him mounted briefly. Henderson had him down pretty much all of round 1 of their fight and Hendo clearly won that round. Silva's tdd has never been elite, but he is effective off his back or hurts people standing so their td's are slower and easier to avoid. 

Okami has a decent chance here of doing what Sonnen did for the whole fight and what Hendo did for a round. Okami is a little slow standing so I think Silva will hurt him standing like he did Henderson and win the fight from there but Okami has a better chance than most.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> You don't have to be Chael Sonnen to do that to Silva. You can take him down everywhere, especially in the clinch too.
> Okami is a monster in the clinch and if Chael's Boxing is good enough to close the distance.. Yushin can as well.
> He also has a great chin and can take some shots just like Chael.
> 
> Also he is not really that slow either.


Chael's stand up is under rated. He beat Okami with ease on the feet when they fought.

He got KO'd by an up kick from the guard position by Andy years ago. His chin isn't that great.

Andy can make the greatest of chins look weak.

I just don't think his offensive wrestling is good enough nor is he aggressive enough to beat Silva. We'll see though.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Okami got embarrassed in the last fight and he will get embarrassed again.
> 
> His defensive wrestling is much better than his offensive wrestling. It isn't good enough to be a decent wrestler with good sub defense to beat Andy.
> 
> ...



How did he get embarrassed ? he won.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> How did he get embarrassed ? he won.


He won through DQ. The end result isn't indicative of the fight as a whole though. Look at JBJ vs Hamill, I doubt anyone would argue against JBJ embarrassing Hamill, but Hamill won.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have read some articles and it seems like Silva is not a fan of the way he lost to Okami back in the day. So I would bet big that he is going to come out in this fight to make a statement again and get a devastating KO rather quickly.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soakked said:


> He won through DQ. The end result isn't indicative of the fight as a whole though. Look at JBJ vs Hamill, I doubt anyone would argue against JBJ embarrassing Hamill, but Hamill won.


Well i agree that it was a crap way to win , he was infact on top at that point and was illegally hit as we all know not his fault also id like to add that it was still round one plenty of time and Silva cheated to end the fight early. 

JBJ fight was a different scenario , Hammil was in huge trouble then was hit and saved , Okami wasnt in huge trouble and was in guard. 

but the fact is Hammil and Okami won and rightly so but in two completely different contexts.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Myabe you are right, I'll have to go back and re-watch their first fight, saw it years ago so my memory is a little off. I know I definitely had AS winning until the point of the DQ, but I not sure how dominating he actually was.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Myabe you are right, I'll have to go back and re-watch their first fight, saw it years ago so my memory is a little off. I know I definitely had AS winning until the point of the DQ, but I not sure how dominating he actually was.


He was defo winning but he was on his back and Yushin on top in round one when he hit with the upkick.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Okami was getting tooled in the first fight. He shot about 6 times and got stuffed with ease every time. The 1 time he got Anderson down, Anderson had half stuffed the takedown and then went with it because he was close to securing a triangle. I am one of the few who truely believe he was injured before the Sonnen fight and that his TDD is better than that fight showed and i think we'll see that against Okami!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Chael's stand up is under rated. He beat Okami with ease on the feet when they fought.
> 
> He got KO'd by an up kick from the guard position by Andy years ago. His chin isn't that great.
> 
> ...


agreed 100%, there isnt a certain formula to beat AS, there are many factors in a fight, ability to stick to a gameplan, heart, agressivnes

sonnen had a perfect fight with a perfect style to beat andy, but couldnt do it, okami has a decent chance with his style, if it was a 3 round fight his chances would be much better

but in the end if you cant finish andy and only hope to get UD and survive for 25 mins you're insane, no man can survive 25 mins with anderson, yes chael survived 23:30 mins...doesnt matter, he still got finished:thumbsup:

okami is WAY too slow for anderson, his victory over nate wasnt impressive at all, okami will let anderson find his rythem because thats simply the way he fights and when anderson finds his rythem okami is going down:thumbsdown:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> agreed 100%, there isnt a certain formula to beat AS, there are many factors in a fight, ability to stick to a gameplan, heart, agressivnes
> 
> sonnen had a perfect fight with a perfect style to beat andy, but couldnt do it, okami has a decent chance with his style, if it was a 3 round fight his chances would be much better
> 
> ...


Okami had no marks on his face after he tooled Nate.

Sonnen looked like a mess after that fight.


IF Chale can surive 23.30 minutes then Okami can as well. Okami is probably even more endurable then Chael. 

Anderson has huge weaknessess in his game and guys like Okami and Cheal can expose those holes. 

Hell I am farily sure Paul-Harris would defeat Silva in the first Round most likely. 

And I am one of the biggest Silva Fans out there.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Okami had no marks on his face after he tooled Nate.
> 
> Sonnen looked like a mess after that fight.
> 
> ...


palhares couldnt even get a title shot, i love the guy be lol he would never beat anderson, way too 1 dimensional, would be maia all over again

anyway, i dont see why sonnens face matters, sonnen always looks like he got hit by a train after his fights, he dominated nate for 3 full rounds, okami didnt do shit against nate

and again, just because sonnen lasted for almost 25 mins okami can as well? why? theres no logic in that, sonnen is a better wrestler than okami, a MUCH better wrestler and he has a different style

just because okami is also a wrestler doesnt mean he is like chael, hes very different, different style of wrestling, a lot slower, more patient and he doesnt risk getting hit in the face and go balls out just to get a TD

okami is a 100% different fighter, and silva will remind every1 how much of impact his bruised/fractured rib made during the sonnen fight

anderson actually has nice scrambles and is very active from guard, i dont see him just lying down like he did against chael but lets wait until fight night for that to happen

still at the end of the day okami hasnt shown any dominance to any other fighter that would suggest he can hold andy down and do what chael did

im not saying okami cant take AS down, of course he can, but not the way chael did for 5 rounds and as fast as he did...+ a healthy silva fighting in front of his ppl, finally ppl wont be booing him...this fight will have no resemblence to sonnen vs AS IMO


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the biggest factor is chael working with yushin, he uses the same plan and training chael shows him then he can win, but im not sure yushin has the ability still to win even with chaels and matt lindlands help


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> palhares couldnt even get a title shot, i love the guy be lol he would never beat anderson, way too 1 dimensional, would be maia all over again
> 
> anyway, i dont see why sonnens face matters, sonnen always looks like he got hit by a train after his fights, he dominated nate for 3 full rounds, okami didnt do shit against nate
> 
> ...


Well Okami is the much better BJJ player. Means he won't get subbed with a silly triangle like Chael right?

Okami is much better in the clinch than Sonnen. Yes they are different fighters, but both are excellent on the ground and Yushin is much, much better there because of his great BJJ game.

Okami is not slow and has some great Takedowns.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well Okami is the much better BJJ player. Means he won't get subbed with a silly triangle like Chael right?
> 
> Okami is much better in the clinch than Sonnen. Yes they are different fighters, but both are excellent on the ground and Yushin is much, much better there because of his great BJJ game.
> 
> Okami is not slow and has some great Takedowns.


sub defense is great but i dont bank on that meaning okami wont get subbed, any1 can get subbed against a bjj black belt, you can have the best sub defense in the world but still get caught, now anderson isnt a bjj wizard but he is excellent in the guard, i wont be betting on him subbing okami though

i just think okami is too patient, he will give silva too much time to catch him standing, guess we'll just have to wait and see:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well Okami is the much better BJJ player. Means he won't get subbed with a silly triangle like Chael right?
> 
> Okami is much better in the clinch than Sonnen. Yes they are different fighters, but both are excellent on the ground and Yushin is much, much better there because of his great BJJ game.
> 
> Okami is not slow and has some great Takedowns.


Anderson Silva subbed Dan Henderson and Travis Lutter... I really don't think being better than Chael in the clinch matters either seeing as how he is fighting Anderson Silva and really doesn't want to be there for too long and isn't fast enough to get it very often anyways.


The Lutter sub wasn't because he was gassed either before someone says some garbage like that it was brilliant technique the way he put it on. Anderson Silva sets up subs with strikes off his back better than anyone in MMA. 

As far as whether Anderons fixed what was wrong in the Chael fight I am pretty sure his injury healed and his opponent isn't juiced to the gills this time around. 

Okami really doesn't have a great shot and his striking is alright but he pussyfoots around with it way too much which cost him the fight with Rich and would have with Nate but Nate does the same thing.

This should be an easy win for Anderson which isn't an indictment on Okami who has earned this title shot multiple times now Anderson is the GOAT.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it wise using the Sonnen fight as some kind of gauge to draw conclusions from? Silva had a rub injury for most of the fight. Nobody knows how it affected him, if at all. It's a ropey theory to discount the injury completely and assume Sonnen would dominate in the same way if they fought again. Of course, he may well. But I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i would. sonnen is fantastic and newton and hendo have also outgrappled silva before


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i would. sonnen is fantastic and newton and hendo have also outgrappled silva before


Sorry, but dont bring all previous examples to play. They all tried to out grapple him, and lost. It's all very well saying his weakness is grappling, when the reality is he's beaten every wrestler he's faced. Good fooking wrestlers too.

He. Beat. Them. All. Real. Good.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i would. sonnen is fantastic and newton and hendo have also outgrappled silva before


How did Hendo outgrapple him? He got one takedown because Silva got directly in his face beating his ass and laid in halfguard in the first and got his back taken and subbed in the second. LOL at Newton Silva was like a blue belt or purple belt when they fought and he still won that fight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Who was the last person Okami "smashed"?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vilify said:


> Who was the last person Okami "smashed"?


Well... the Nate fight was a smash. But I dont like Nate, so some exaggeration gets into the mix. But still... a smashette?? :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> sub defense is great but i dont bank on that meaning okami wont get subbed, any1 can get subbed against a bjj black belt, you can have the best sub defense in the world but still get caught, now anderson isnt a bjj wizard but he is excellent in the guard, i wont be betting on him subbing okami though
> 
> *i just think okami is too patient, he will give silva too much time to catch him standing, guess we'll just have to wait and see:thumbsup:*


You could be very right with this :thumbsup: But patient is not a bad thing and not at all when you fight a striker like Silva.

chael was lucky Silva didn't took his head of. A healthy silva would have KO'd him I am sure. You can't just run in there and hope for the best. 
Okami is way smarter then that!



osmium said:


> Anderson Silva subbed Dan Henderson and Travis Lutter... I really don't think being better than Chael in the clinch matters either seeing as how he is fighting Anderson Silva and really doesn't want to be there for too long and isn't fast enough to get it very often anyways.
> 
> 
> The Lutter sub wasn't because he was gassed either before someone says some garbage like that it was brilliant technique the way he put it on. Anderson Silva sets up subs with strikes off his back better than anyone in MMA.
> ...


I know you are a Huge Silva Fan as am I.. however it's insane to call Yushin an easy fight. The guy literally has everything you need to give Silva a fight and possibly defeat him.

And yes, Lutter was out of shape!


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

I doubt Okami will be smashing Silva to be honest. I doubt it very much actually.

He has a chance to beat Silva, sure. But I wouldn't give the man that big of a chance. At this point, I'd actually give Maia 2.0 (one of) the biggest chance to beat Silva. Jacaré as well, if he should sign with UFC.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

vilify said:


> Who was the last person Okami "smashed"?


Lucio Linhares.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> You could be very right with this :thumbsup: But patient is not a bad thing and not at all when you fight a striker like Silva.
> 
> chael was lucky Silva didn't took his head of. A healthy silva would have KO'd him I am sure. You can't just run in there and hope for the best.
> Okami is way smarter then that!
> ...


I have already seen them fight and Anderson was easily kicking Okami's ass all over the cage. Okami doesn't have the tools to beat Anderson you need to have a great shot and the willingness to eat damage to get the fight to the ground and he has neither.

It doesn't matter if he was out of shape that isn't why he got subbed he got upkicked in the face trying to pass and locked into a triangle off of it.



***** de Amigo said:


> Lucio Linhares.


I wouldn't call jabbing a guy a bunch of times and getting a cut stoppage smashing him. Did Okami even score a knockdown in that fight?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Okami is far too tentative in his fighting style, he isn't going to be shooting in straight away like Sonnen. I think he'll allow Silva to find his rhythm and get picked apart.


Sadly I think this is how the fight will go down. Okami has all the tools to beat Silva and he's training with the right people in order to do so. Sonnen's wrestling wasn't the only thing that stymied Silva, it was his aggression. Silva has never had an opponent get in his face like Sonnen did. That combined with possibly the best wrestling in MMA is a bad combination for Silva.

If Okami can be aggressive and take Silva down, I can see him taking a decision.

But I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Leban got in Anderson Silva face and we saw how that ended up :mistress01:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> You could be very right with this :thumbsup: But patient is not a bad thing and not at all when you fight a striker like Silva.
> 
> chael was lucky Silva didn't took his head of. A healthy silva would have KO'd him I am sure. You can't just run in there and hope for the best.
> Okami is way smarter then that!
> ...


Silva has really worked on his TDD defense since the Lutter fight. He looked really good against Leites and Maia. And if you go back and watch the fight with Chael, Silva didn't even attempt to stop the takedown most of the time. It's pretty clear from his comments that he came into that fight wanting a submission because Chael trashed the Nog brothers. He did pretty easily stuff a few takedowns later in the fight which almost no one does against Sonnen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like Okami's chances here and people are really sleeping on him going into this fight. Okami has worked extensively to improve his wrestling since his fight with Sonnen and I would expect him to incorporate much of the same game plan as Sonnen with the advantage being that Okami has better defense on the ground and a much more dynamic top game than Sonnen.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Silva has really worked on his TDD defense since the Lutter fight. He looked really good against Leites and Maia. And if you go back and watch the fight with Chael, Silva didn't even attempt to stop the takedown most of the time. It's pretty clear from his comments that he came into that fight wanting a submission because Chael trashed the Nog brothers. He did pretty easily stuff a few takedowns later in the fight which almost no one does against Sonnen.


You don't really believe that do you??

Every decent Wrestler/Judoka was able to take him down so far in his career.

Maia is really the only one who failed so far.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> You don't really believe that do you??
> 
> Every decent Wrestler/Judoka was able to take him down so far in his career.
> 
> Maia is really the only one who failed so far.


Lutter and Nate were taking him down off of flying knees. Chael had a higher takedown success rate against Okami than he did Anderson. Andy took Nate down the same number of times as Okami did and took Chael down 1 more time than Okami did. Outside of the Chael fight no one has completed more than 1 shot or clinch takedown in a fight against Andy at 185 and he has finished every fighter who has taken him down. 2 via submission off of his back, 1 via takedown and gnp, and 1 via RNC. People really need to start giving Anderson his props he is one of the best grapplers at 185.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Lutter and Nate were taking him down off of flying knees. Chael had a higher takedown success rate against Okami than he did Anderson. Andy took Nate down the same number of times as Okami did and took Chael down 1 more time than Okami did. Outside of the Chael fight no one has completed more than 1 shot or clinch takedown in a fight against Andy at 185 and he has finished every fighter who has taken him down. 2 via submission off of his back, 1 via takedown and gnp, and 1 via RNC. People really need to start giving Anderson his props he is one of the best grapplers at 185.


This guy always talks sense :thumbsup:




Andy is no slouch. If Okami wins it wont be by "smashing" more like eking out a decision which I highly doubt will happen. I see Andy tagging and hurting Okami early and taking his confidence away.

Andy will win this by a clear UD.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

vilify said:


> This guy sometimes talks sense :thumbsup:


fixed :thumb02:

He's extremely biased towards Anderson and doesn't notice what the MMa World already knows. That Silva doesn't have good TDD and that you don't have to be great to get Silva down.




> Andy is no slouch. If Okami wins it wont be by "smashing" more like eking out a decision which I highly doubt will happen. I see Andy tagging and hurting Okami early and taking his confidence away.
> 
> Andy by a clear UD.


by UD really? Thats interesting!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> fixed :thumb02:
> 
> He's extremely biased towards Anderson and doesn't notice what the MMa World already knows. That Silva doesn't have good TDD and that you don't have to be great to get Silva down.
> 
> ...


Well I am bringing facts to the discussion about his grappling you are bringing talking points that run counter to the facts which are spewed forth by Anderson haters nonstop. The only time Anderson has been taken down more than once in a fight at 185 via shot or clinch takedown was against the best wrestler in the division who was on steroids and he had injured ribs. That doesn't suggest bad TDD and the fact that Okami was something like 1 out of 5 in their first fight doesn't suggest it either. 

Chael and Nate take Okami down with more ease than they do Anderson and the conclusion that is being come to is somehow Okami is the vastly superior wrestler. That makes zero sense.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Well I am bringing facts to the discussion about his grappling you are bringing talking points that run counter to the facts which are spewed forth by Anderson haters nonstop. The only time Anderson has been taken down more than once in a fight at 185 via shot or clinch takedown was against the best wrestler in the division who was on steroids and he had injured ribs. That doesn't suggest bad TDD and the fact that Okami was something like 1 out of 5 in their first fight doesn't suggest it either.
> 
> Chael and Nate take Okami down with more ease than they do Anderson and the conclusion that is being come to is somehow Okami is the vastly superior wrestler. That makes zero sense.


Oh I Love silva just as much as you do.

The thing is, Steroids do not help you with getting a Takedown in. Steriods help your conditioning and to have two lungs and more strenght maybe. 

It doesn't make a you a better Wrestler or better top game fighter. It has nothing to do with it!

Okami is not a better Wrestler, but by far good enough to get Silva down several times. Actually almost every time he tries to. You don't have to be Chael to do that! It takes far less than that.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This is going to be a great fight because Okami is so similar to Sonnen. He's a big strong guy with really good wrestling and awesome cardio. I can see him going into this fight and picking up right where Sonnen left off. And while Okami's wrestling may not be as good as Sonnen's its still among the best at MW. His sub defense is also a lot better than Sonnen's. 

Either Silva is ending this fight with a TKO early on or Okami is winning a decision.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Unless Okami has become a signficantly better fighter than he was against Marquardt he'll be lucky to hear the bell for the fourth round. 

I don't really get why people are giving him so much credit. He was losing to Silva before Silva was DQed. I doubt there will be anythign different in this fight, only this time Silva won't be disqualified. 

I expect to see Okami start out slow (he's always been a slow stater), giving Silva a chance to loosen up. Okami will shoot often, maybe landing a few from the outside. He will try to put Silva against the cage and succeed intermittently. And all the while Silva will chew him up with punches, kicks, and knees. By the third round Okami will be bleeding and Silva will finish him.

Anderson Silva 3rd round (T)KO.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

I could see Thunder taking a UD.

Unlikely, but definitely possible.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Unless Okami has become a signficantly better fighter than he was against Marquardt he'll be lucky to hear the bell for the fourth round.
> 
> I don't really get why people are giving him so much credit. He was losing to Silva before Silva was DQed. I doubt there will be anythign different in this fight, only this time Silva won't be disqualified.
> 
> ...


The Fight just started there for Okami, Squirrel.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Oh I Love silva just as much as you do.
> 
> The thing is, Steroids do not help you with getting a Takedown in. Steriods help your conditioning and to have two lungs and more strenght maybe.
> 
> ...


Steroids primarily increase strength and speed not conditioning. The speed of your shot and the strength you have to complete it are the most important things in taking someone down. 

Chael had about a 60% takedown success rate against Silva and Okami had a 20-25% success rate. How is that almost every time he tries to? Facts vs baseless opinions.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy shit. Steriods arent all the same. There are many different types of steriods that can be used for different purposes. Ultimately they can increase many things. The strength of your shot, the speed of your shot, top control, your cardio, but ultimately it doesnt increase your reaction speed. You think chael just randomly shot in? No, he didnt, he shot in rightttttttt at the correct time. Steriods did have a role in this fight but we will not now how big until a rematch. And LMFAO @ "okami will get silva up against the fence and take him down" YEAH fuckin right. Silva is alot faster then okami and will out work him while standing to death. The only way this fight goes to the fence is if anderson silva takes it there. Okami will have to shoot to get anderson silva down or he will have to catch a knee or a kick. The chances of him catching a kick are like vitor vs silva, the chances of him catching a knee are a bit better but we will see how AS plays this. If he plays safe, Okami is not fast enough to shoot in on AS and get the td and that should be easily seen. It all depends on how AS plays this fight. Okami is by NOOOOOOO means like chael. Chael is fearless, and has a good chin. Okami will get killed if he tries to do what chael did. Hes not fast enough and hes not tough enough. He has a chance to beat silva but only if silvas gameplan allows him to.


----------



## rvd (Jul 6, 2006)

sounds like the same game game plan the last 16 ppl had against silva seems someone needs to come up with a better plan


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Its good to see Okami has confidence! I hope he does smash Silva but unfortunately I don't see it happening.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Well Okami is a good wrestler. I can see him taking Silva down a few times. Silva will probably either submit Okami or knock him out.


I agree. That's the great thing with an Anderson Silva fight - we know that he's gonna finish the fight (bar the Maia fight and the Leites fight was not his fault).


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Leban got in Anderson Silva face and we saw how that ended up :mistress01:


Anderson didn't have to worry about Leben taking him down.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Show him Yushin, that even Anderson Silva is scared of Thunder.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Sorry, but dont bring all previous examples to play. They all tried to out grapple him, and lost. It's all very well saying his weakness is grappling, when the reality is he's beaten every wrestler he's faced. Good fooking wrestlers too.
> 
> He. Beat. Them. All. Real. Good.


the point i was making is that they can get taken down and smothered but unlike my boy sonnen okami has very good sub defense and has been working takedowns, top control and boxing and gameplanning with sonnen and lindland. okami can do it because of that alone.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate to be an ass but i think okami really has no chance at winning this fight. People are crazy to think he will win because he can wrestle. He is no chael sonnen, his first fight agaisnt silva he was driving at him like hamil was to rampage. Silva stopped every takedown in there first fight however okami had a great transition to get silva into guard. However from top control okami was useless with his gnp.

This fight will be an ass kicking clinic on okami by silva. Believe when i say it, Silva in Brazil is highly motivated. There is no way he is gonna lose in front of his people. He has to much pride to do that. Okami is to slow and now u have a bigger faster and polish silva. Plus if rich franklin can beat him silva will murder him. Okami skills are not good enough to knock him out or tap him out. Silva is an elite fighter 25 mins it to much time for okami to be in there. If his wrestling was good as chael sonnen it might be different.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Steroids primarily increase strength and speed not conditioning. The speed of your shot and the strength you have to complete it are the most important things in taking someone down.
> 
> Chael had about a 60% takedown success rate against Silva and Okami had a 20-25% success rate. How is that almost every time he tries to? Facts vs baseless opinions.


You have said it yourself.

Bobby Cooper is an Asiaphile.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Steroids primarily increase strength and speed not conditioning. The speed of your shot and the strength you have to complete it are the most important things in taking someone down.
> 
> Chael had about a 60% takedown success rate against Silva and Okami had a 20-25% success rate. How is that almost every time he tries to? Facts vs baseless opinions.


Sonnen had a high Testeosterone Level, which means he wanted to breath with two lungs to go the distance with full force.. then lets be real here, not even he thought he could put Silva away in 25 min.
A high Testestorone Level = SuperHuman Conditoning. 

You cannot say that he took something for his strenght and speed cause nothing was found other then 4 time the natural Testosterone level.

Okami just took of his career when he fought Silva. The guy is a complete different fighter these days who trains in America with the best MMA Wrestlers out there. 

If you truly believe that Silva can stop a Takedown from Okami as soon as he has his hands on him.. well then I have to laugh at ya.



Mckeever said:


> You have said it yourself.
> 
> Bobby Cooper is an Asiaphile.


That word has many different meanings as far as I know, so you have to be careful using it.

but if you mean the right thing then yes I am^^

Asians are far superior then us in my mind!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I plan on getting taller 7 inches as well, ain't happening.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> I hate to be an ass but i think okami really has no chance at winning this fight. People are crazy to think he will win because he can wrestle. He is no chael sonnen, his first fight agaisnt silva he was driving at him like hamil was to rampage. Silva stopped every takedown in there first fight however okami had a great transition to get silva into guard. However from top control okami was useless with his gnp.
> 
> This fight will be an ass kicking clinic on okami by silva. Believe when i say it, Silva in Brazil is highly motivated. There is no way he is gonna lose in front of his people. He has to much pride to do that. Okami is to slow and now u have a bigger faster and polish silva. Plus if rich franklin can beat him silva will murder him. Okami skills are not good enough to knock him out or tap him out. Silva is an elite fighter 25 mins it to much time for okami to be in there. If his wrestling was good as chael sonnen it might be different.


Thing is Okami's training suffered for a long time because of a lack of real legit training partners. He was by far the best wrestler in Japanese mma for a long time IMO and the combination of that and the fact he was the largest person he trained with left him little room to improve to where he needed to be. Training with guys like Sonnen, Okami is finally pushing Okami to his potential. If your taking down Matt Lindland and Chael Sonnen in the gym then your more than prepared to take Anderson Silva down in the cage.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sonnen had a high Testeosterone Level, which means he wanted to breath with two lungs to go the distance with full force.. then lets be real here, not even he thought he could put Silva away in 25 min.
> A high Testestorone Level = SuperHuman Conditoning.
> 
> You cannot say that he took something for his strenght and speed cause nothing was found other then 4 time the natural Testosterone level.
> ...


So if he took steroids for cardio, isn't that just as bad as taking it for strength or speed? I'd like to think so. Cardio is a HUGE factor in a fight. More so than strength or speed. If guys could finish a fight even somewhat close as fresh as they were when they started the fight, then a lot of fighters wouldn't lose. A lot of guys lose because of cardio. Taking steroids to enhance any part of one's game artifically is cheating. It is hard to say that it didn't affect the outcome of the match. If he did take steroids for conditioning purposes, who's to say he would last past 3 rounds? Moreover, why would he take steroids at all, risking major consequences which are already inflicted, if it provided him no benefit?

I don't see Okami laying on Silva for 25 mins. He'll get a few takedowns because that's his bread and butter, but he'll get finished. I'm thinking 3rd round.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Steroid Steve said:


> So if he took steroids for cardio, isn't that just as bad as taking it for strength or speed? I'd like to think so. Cardio is a HUGE factor in a fight. More so than strength or speed. If guys could finish a fight even somewhat close as fresh as they were when they started the fight, then a lot of fighters wouldn't lose. A lot of guys lose because of cardio. Taking steroids to enhance any part of one's game artifically is cheating. It is hard to say that it didn't affect the outcome of the match. If he did take steroids for conditioning purposes, who's to say he would last past 3 rounds?


Of course, it's Huge!! The most important part, thats why almost everyone does it. Like EPO a drug famous for High-Performance Sports.

We talked about something different. Does it help Sonnne to get the Takedown? Later yes, early on no.

He took Silva down early on = means his Wrestling was the key not some high level Testosterone.

You need to read the actual outgoing mail first.


Why don't u see him laying on him? 

If he gets a Takedown in he wins the round. His top control is second to none. And this scoring system it's an easy 10:9. He doesn't even have to take any risks whatso ever.

If he's half as active as Sonnen I would be suprised.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Steroid Steve said:


> Moreover, why would he take steroids at all, risking major consequences which are already inflicted, if it provided him no benefit?


Chael sonnen actually was born with a condition that makes him have a low testosterone level. His mistake was not getting it cleared with the commission, then lieing about it.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Anderson via obliteration.

Normally I give anyone a chance but Okami isn't the wrestler Chael was or the athlete Chael was and he's fighting in Brazil. I don't give a shit what people allegedly do in training doing it in a world title fight is much different against a fighter of Silva's caliber. Okami also isn't as aggressive or ballsy as Chael was.

Anderson's gonna come out get into a rhythm after about 1 or 2 minutes because Okami won't do anything and with the home town crowd at his back start to get more aggressive like he did in the Forest fight, drop then TKO Okami in the first. If Okami makes it past the second round it would be an upset in my mind.

This shit happens every Anderson fight. There's a bunch of guys who will list why it's so easy to beat him and how his opponent has all the tools and is "the guy" and then after getting annihilated they will all say "well he isn't the guy because of blah blah blah" and contradict everything they said before the fight.


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

He might not submit Okami, but he can avoid damage with his guard, and he needs to be active off his back because Silva will get taken down eventually, unless he unleashes a brutal flurry standing and finishes early.What he has to worry about is being outpointed.Not likely


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sonnen had a high Testeosterone Level, which means he wanted to breath with two lungs to go the distance with full force.. then lets be real here, not even he thought he could put Silva away in 25 min.
> A high Testestorone Level = SuperHuman Conditoning.
> 
> You cannot say that he took something for his strenght and speed cause nothing was found other then 4 time the natural Testosterone level.


You don't know what you are talking about. Testosterone is an anabolic steroid it increases the rate of muscle growth, the muscle mass that can be maintained, and the ability of muscles to heal. If he were strictly worried about cardio he would be blood doping with his own blood since it can't be detected. He took it to become stronger and faster.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. Testosterone is an anabolic steroid it increases the rate of muscle growth, the muscle mass that can be maintained, and the ability of muscles to heal. *If he were strictly worried about cardio he would be blood doping with his own blood since it can't be detected.* He took it to become stronger and faster.


This!

Blood transfusions are the easiest way to achieve that.

Common practice in cycling: helps the cyclists maintain that high pace for hours.

How else could those skinny men pedal like crazy for 6-7 hrs?!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. Testosterone is an anabolic steroid it increases the rate of muscle growth, the muscle mass that can be maintained, and the ability of muscles to heal. If he were strictly worried about cardio he would be blood doping with his own blood since it can't be detected. He took it to become stronger and faster.


he took it for his medical condition that has already been established , you dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> he took it for his medical condition that has already been established , you dont know what you're talking about.


His medical condition is called aging.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> he took it for his medical condition that has already been established , you dont know what you're talking about.


You should seek help in finding your way out of that fantasy world you seem to be stuck in.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> You should seek help in finding your way out of that fantasy world you seem to be stuck in.


no hes right thats why it was proven, wheres your evidence and everyone elses? oh thats right in your biased skulls who ignore facts and real evidence


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no hes right thats why it was proven, wheres your evidence and everyone elses? oh thats right in your biased skulls who ignore facts and real evidence


My evidence is the fact that he failed a drug test by having abnormally large quantities of testosterone in his system which has been reported as 4:1 and TRT raises the ratio to 1:1, the fact that he lied about a conversation with the head of the NSAC at his hearing, the fact that he is still suspended. He has been proven guilty not innocent. You keep living in your fantasy world with your nonexistant facts and evidence though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> My evidence is the fact that he failed a drug test by having abnormally large quantities of testosterone in his system which has been reported as 4:1 and TRT raises the ratio to 1:1, the fact that he lied about a conversation with the head of the NSAC at his hearing, the fact that he is still suspended. He has been proven guilty not innocent. You keep living in your fantasy world with your nonexistant facts and evidence though.


so you did forget why sonnens suspension was reduced fro 12 to 6 months? the only reason why it wasn't completely reduced to nothing with this whole discretion thing that no one understands, and it doesnt matter what you think because this has nothing to do with okami defeating silva


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sonnen had a high Testeosterone Level, which means he wanted to breath with two lungs to go the distance with full force.. then lets be real here, not even he thought he could put Silva away in 25 min.
> A high Testestorone Level = SuperHuman Conditoning.
> 
> You cannot say that he took something for his strenght and speed cause nothing was found other then 4 time the natural Testosterone level.
> ...


Well to engage you in a spirited debate, pure Test for athletic enhancement really won't produce any cardiovascular benefits. It will signal your body to produce more dense and strong muscle tissue and it significantly helps in recovery. 

Most users actually experience feeling heavier on their feet and feeling slower. More like a brute strength, Ajax style.

There are steroids out there that are geared towards making someone perform better with respects to cardio, speed, and exploding power. Test is just simply not one of them. Its a steroid in its simplest form. Makes you stronger and put on lean muscle, and **** like a tank. Thats about it really. 

Also, Test doesn't make you complete takedowns.


----------

